# How to access file share on MacPro through Vista?



## freaky (Feb 14, 2008)

I need to connect to my MacPro running Leopard using my PC running Vista. I can see the MacPro in Network, but when I enter mylogin and password that I use to log into my Mac it doesn't accept. It also keeps trying to add PC\ in front of my login.

Does anyone know what I need to do so it will allow me to log in?


----------



## MisterMe (Feb 14, 2008)

Why don't you consult the Leopard _Help_ menu and look-up accessing it from Windows?


----------



## freaky (Feb 15, 2008)

I did and the only thing that I thought might help was to reset my password on the Mac, but it didn't help. I have File Sharing enabled and can connect to it with no problems from other Macs. Leopard no longer has the option to enable Windows sharing, it's either share with all OSs or none.

Also, sometimes on Vista it doesn't even show the MacPro is on the network (even after I just used it) and other times it does show up. Any ideas why it doesn't show up all the time? (i never put it to sleep and I'm about 15 feet from it)


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 15, 2008)

freaky said:


> Leopard no longer has the option to enable Windows sharing, it's either share with all OSs or none.


Not true at all.  You have control over whether you share files via the AFP protocol, the FTP protocol, and the SMB protocol.  Combinations of these options enable you to share with Windows, other Macs, and even Linux machines.  Sharing is not OS-specific, it's all based on protocols and which protocols your operating system understands.

If you want to share devices with Windows computers, you need to enable SMB sharing.  Head on over to the "Sharing" pane of the System Preferences, turn on "File Sharing", click the "Options" button in the lower right-hand corner, and check "Share files and folders using SMB".


----------

